# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Vitor belfort ,No more juice???

## icepick27

How come vitor looks like a little boy anymore ,he looks like a 170lb fighter .is it because hes off off the sauce ??? look at his last fight in the ufc with marvin eastman , he was still a monster ,compared to his last fight with linland ,i think rich is going to be alot bigger then him in this fight and might take a easy victory , i dont know iam still up in the air with this fight though

----------


## yannick35

Coming of steroids will do a big difference in the way the fighter looks, but Vitor can still put on a great fight.

----------


## icepick27

i agree...but thats not what iam saying ,i was saying he looks like a little kid anymore ,and that rich is just naturaly bigger then him .o, and come off steroids the right way and it wont do much of a differnce , u just got to know what your doing

----------


## roid_rage

> i agree...but thats not what iam saying ,i was saying he looks like a little kid anymore ,and that rich is just naturaly bigger then him .o, and come off steroids the right way and it wont do much of a differnce , u just got to know what your doing


coming off roids, and being off them for quiete a long time WILL make a huuuge difference, Vitor was never meant to be a HW, he was a roid up beast, without roids, and training as a professional MMA fighter, its impossible to keep the muscle mass he once had.

----------


## icepick27

i know and i agree 100% i just think that it is crazy , he was friggin jacked he had trap muscles on to of trap muscles , i think that he might not be as exsplosive as he was , iam not knocking him i still think he is real good but his exsplosiveness was one of the best if not the best of all time , i just dont see how he lost so much size wandy and all the guys from pride were on roids and came off and they are still jacked ,and also sean sherk , i just think that it is weird shrinking that much ,

----------


## xnotoriousx

How many fighters are actually on the juice? We know brock is/was

----------


## icepick27

i dont think alot cause the testing is crazy now

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Idunno... Alot ofthem I would say.. Gsp.. Rampage..alves... Brock..

----------


## terraj

Most fighters at some stage have done juice.

----------


## southmadejd

> Idunno... Alot ofthem I would say.. Gsp.. Rampage..alves... Brock..


I wouldn't necessarily put GSP in this category....if anything maybe he has taken EPO or something like that but I still find that highly unlikely.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Remember Vitor when he fought Wandy and Tank? He was enomrous at 18

----------


## stpete

^^^^ I remember, but i don't think he was 18. Around 22-23 wasn't he? Doesn't really matter though cause he was definetely a badass.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Well. I know Gsp is very very very very very strong, but we have to vive it to him he is one disciplines smartlytrained mofo

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I honestly thought that the vítor that fought tank and wandy could not be stopped, he wasjust raw aggresive bad ass

----------


## xnotoriousx

He had chuck beat in his prime, lucky ass punch.

----------


## roid_rage

> i know and i agree 100% i just think that it is crazy , he was friggin jacked he had trap muscles on to of trap muscles , i think that he might not be as exsplosive as he was , iam not knocking him i still think he is real good but his exsplosiveness was one of the best if not the best of all time , i just dont see how he lost so much size wandy and all the guys from pride were on roids and came off and they are still jacked ,and also sean sherk , i just think that it is weird shrinking that much ,


Well, the most notable cases were Wandy and Vitor... Wandy fighting CC at 230 was a true description of ROID UP BEAST... now, he looks pretty small, keeping the kind of mass that vitor had is totally and absolutly impossible once youre off the juice...

----------


## icepick27

when i came off my cycle and after Pct i stayed on HGH the whole time and i kept all my gains and actully looked better cause i leaned out the test was putting a bloat on me ... he probaly could of kept more then he loss but he is a MMA fighter not Body builder ,so i guess all that intense training main him looses alot more ,and lets face it 2 of the best fighters in the world have shitty builds (Anderson, fedor )and the are still the shit .i was just like when i fighter is jacked i think it looks awsome ,maybe thats just me ..

----------


## rockinred

Lol...he doesn't look like a little boy.. He is just not as big as he use to be. A little boy isn't a good definition of his looks now. Stay tuned for the fight coming up. I think Vitor KO's Franklin in the 1st round.

----------


## Biohazard74

Vitor in round 1

----------


## icepick27

> Vitor in round 1


 you think he is that good ? or you being Nieve...hendo or wandy didnt ko rich.. ,i think rich takes this fight and makes a run for th belt if he wins

----------


## rockinred

> you think he is that good ? or you being Nieve...hendo or wandy didnt ko rich.. ,i think rich takes this fight and makes a run for th belt if he wins


Naive? That is because Hendo and Wandy don't have the same ko power/ability as Vitor. 

As far as calling a 1st round KO, here is how I see it. Not trying to dis Rich Franklin, but it is a match up style that I am calling. Rich likes to exchange punches with opponents and takes a good punch. Just like he did in the Wandy fight. If he does that with Vitor it will be lights out for sure. If he avoids it then, yes, there is a good chance it will go the distance and maybe even favor Rich with a decision, because Vitor is known to gas. 

Most opponents of Vitor that let him nail them, get ko'd... he seldom has fights that go the distance where opponents come out looking beaten in the face as if it was a war. I think the only one that did that was Tito... the rest avoided the exchanges and took it the distance or got KO'd. Rich has to avoid the exchange and personally I don't think that is his style. 

It is not naivety, it is an opinion based on styles for me... as far as the other peep, who knows where he is coming from on that.

----------


## roid_rage

> when i came off my cycle and after Pct i stayed on HGH the whole time and i kept all my gains and actully looked better cause i leaned out the test was putting a bloat on me ... he probaly could of kept more then he loss but he is a MMA fighter not Body builder ,so i guess all that intense training main him looses alot more ,and lets face it 2 of the best fighters in the world have shitty builds (Anderson, fedor )and the are still the shit .i was just like when i fighter is jacked i think it looks awsome ,maybe thats just me ..


well, yeah, I though HGH was part of the juice term too, lol my bad, yeah, hgh looks kick ass...

----------


## yannick35

> How many fighters are actually on the juice? We know brock is/was


In the UFC none and if they where they would get cough, there anti drug policy is amazing and it makes it fair for everyone.

Lesner might have used steroids in WWE but he is one big guy, and he doesn't look much different then in is WWE days so.

Not even sure that the guys at Strikeforce use, but in Japan they are not tested so a lot of them are on the juice.

----------


## yannick35

> you think he is that good ? or you being Nieve...hendo or wandy didnt ko rich.. ,i think rich takes this fight and makes a run for th belt if he wins


Vitor had a tough time theses past years, when he left UFC the first time and went to Pride it was very different, he had changed, then he came back to UFC and again he was different, but the recent fights he put on where quit amazing, he knocked out Matt Linddland and come on Liddland is one tough cookie.

Yeah my money is on Belfort too, I mean I really like Franklin but Vitor needs to prove he belongs in the UFC and what better way then KO Franklin.

----------


## icepick27

> Vitor had a tough time theses past years, when he left UFC the first time and went to Pride it was very different, he had changed, then he came back to UFC and again he was different, but the recent fights he put on where quit amazing, he knocked out Matt Linddland and come on Liddland is one tough cookie.
> 
> Yeah my money is on Belfort too, I mean I really like Franklin but Vitor needs to prove he belongs in the UFC and what better way then KO Franklin.


i definlitly agree with you . some one just said he was going to ko him in the first round . i think vitor can win and i also think franklin can win .when u break it down it is a pretty even fight. franklin only lost to silva ,machida ,and hendo out of almost 30 fights ,now that pretty good in my book , so i dont see vitor just comming in and mopping the floor with rich its going to be a close fight ,but might come down to heart and cardio .. and if it does ,rich might have the edge

----------


## Brown Ninja

Rich by kicks

----------


## ACJiujitsu

Vitor was 19 when he fought tank,IIRC.

----------


## gunslinger2

> Vitor was 19 when he fought tank,IIRC.


You are correct. 


To all the people who think Brock is on steroids consider this: When he was in the WWE he was a cut 305. Now that he fights in the UFC he is 265 and not a cut in sight. I think its pretty clear he is clean now.

----------


## Biohazard74

> you think he is that good ? or you being Nieve...hendo or wandy didnt ko rich.. ,i think rich takes this fight and makes a run for th belt if he wins


Yeah i think he is that good. "IF" of course his head aint stuck in some bs fantasy land like he's done a couple of times. Then yes i think he will beat Franklin easy.

----------


## Biohazard74

> i definlitly agree with you . some one just said he was going to ko him in the first round . i think vitor can win and i also think franklin can win .when u break it down it is a pretty even fight. franklin only lost to silva ,machida ,and hendo out of almost 30 fights ,now that pretty good in my book , so i dont see vitor just comming in and mopping the floor with rich its going to be a close fight ,but might come down to heart and cardio .. and if it does ,rich might have the edge


Vitor was known to gas but what most people dont see is that when Vitor fought a few fighters in the UFC he was at a whopping 220 at one point and massive. Not a great thing for a fighter fighting in top competition. At 185-195 this guy is imo pound for pound the hardest striker Franklin is ever gonna meet. Vitor also has a descent ground game as well. i forgot who it was that eh fought and before the fight he said he was going to prove to everyone he has an awesome ground game. And not throw a single strike. He came out. Did not throw a single strike and won by submission in the 1st round. If he would of thrown strikes that fight would of been over in a matter of a minute. And that was at heavyweight as well. At his true weight i dont see Franklin having any chance at all. He is inferior everywhere. Ground, Stand up, etc. And at 185 i seriously doubt he will gas anywhere near 3 rounds.

----------


## BgMc31

> You are correct. 
> 
> 
> To all the people who think Brock is on steroids consider this: When he was in the WWE he was a cut 305. Now that he fights in the UFC he is 265 and not a cut in sight. I think its pretty clear he is clean now.


That is not an indication of whether a fighter is clean or not.

----------


## icepick27

BIOHAZARD ... Its a even fight in my book , i really cant pick a winner , i thik its 50 50

----------


## roid_rage

> That is not an indication of whether a fighter is clean or not.


Now? how come?

----------


## gunslinger2

> That is not an indication of whether a fighter is clean or not.


I think its a pretty good indication he came off of something. If you see a guy at your gym gain 40 pounds of muscle in a few months what do you assume? Exactly. Same holds true when I see someone drop 30-40 pounds of muscle in a short amount of time. Either they have some very bad disease or they were juicing hard.

Vitor is a good example, so is Shamrock. When Shamrock was in WWE he walked around at 245 and ripped. When he came back to UFC he was 205 and you could almost see his abs.

This is not rocket science.

----------


## BgMc31

> I think its a pretty good indication he came off of something. If you see a guy at your gym gain 40 pounds of muscle in a few months what do you assume? Exactly. Same holds true when I see someone drop 30-40 pounds of muscle in a short amount of time. Either they have some very bad disease or they were juicing hard.
> 
> Vitor is a good example, so is Shamrock. When Shamrock was in WWE he walked around at 245 and ripped. When he came back to UFC he was 205 and you could almost see his abs.
> 
> This is not rocket science.


He may not be using as much as he was, but that doesn't mean he isn't using none at all. Different steroids have different affects on the body. Plus his workout regiment has changed, as a WWE wrestler, his workout routine was designed to make him look good, as a fighter he isn't working out to look good. 

So no, it's not rocket science but don't be naive!!!

----------


## gunslinger2

Actually you do have some good points. The thing is the WWE does not test no matter what they say, and I think the UFC is being made to.

----------


## Misery13

> How come vitor looks like a little boy anymore ,he looks like a 170lb fighter .is it because hes off off the sauce ??? look at his last fight in the ufc with marvin eastman , he was still a monster ,compared to his last fight with linland ,i think rich is going to be alot bigger then him in this fight and might take a easy victory , i dont know iam still up in the air with this fight though


please post pics...

----------


## icepick27

Just look at the weigh inn , he had trouble making weight and he had no muscle on him. rich looks a weight classs heavier ,its its still going to be a good fight though and i still cant pick a clear winner ,but i think iam leaning towards rich dont know?

----------


## Biohazard74

Vitor Belfort in round 1 due to strikes. You will see  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Biohazard74

> Vitor Belfort in round 1 due to strikes. You will see


LOL Icepick. I hate to say "I TOLD YOU SO" !!  :1laugh:

----------


## icepick27

I was wrong , i will admit it vitor suprised the shit out of me .the only 2 guys to put franklin away like that was anderson silva and machida .... Good pick biohazard

----------


## rockinred

What is even more surprising to me, is that all these MMA fans don't even know who Vitor is... anyone that knows Vitor would not be surprised at this outcome at all. 

Yes, he has fought all top contenders all his career. Heavyweight title bout, LHW bout, and now making a run for the middleweight with a good shot. Franklin should have been the underdog and was in my book. 

Dana figured Franklin was a stepping stone for Vitor. He knows the only one that has a shot at AS is Vitor and that's why he brought him back, when he said he never would. AS ran through the middleweights so Vitor is the only one left for the UFC to cash in on a big Middleweight card.

----------


## Biohazard74

Whats funny also is that Vitor actually looked fat last night. At 185 i think hed be perfect. Lighter yet not so light as to lose his power. Wow ! I remember when he was 215-220 and ripped "AND STILL" was a force to recon with. Seriously a beast. SAs far as him with Anderson Silva? They are both (including Machida) probably the best stand up fighters around. If anyone knows about Vitors beginings he was a pro boxer, He is a black belt under Gracie Jiu Jitsu etc etc. H ehas what it takes to go to the top. Now if he keeps his head on straight is another story. But im wishing that guy the best. He has been through alot in the past years and deserves one more shot at being at the top again. Rock on dude

----------

